
Brenden Eich on creating JavaScript and what he'd do differently - Gummaluri
https://thenewstack.io/brendan-eich-on-creating-javascript-in-10-days-and-what-hed-do-differently-today/
======
onyva
What would he do differently in respect to his decision to provide financial
support to the effort to deny GLBTQ people the right for happiness? Just
wondering. Did he ever express any thoughts or regrets about that?

